# Hiawatha Help???



## invesions (Dec 20, 2014)

Looking for a bit of help on the potential value of this Hiawatha "Jet" bicycle. I'm trying to buy a few bikes from a guy and he wants me to make him a "fair" offer.  In good faith I'd like to do that, but I have no idea what the value of this bike would be.  I'm not looking for a top dollar, but just an average price if someone where to try and sell it in the open market.  Any help would be much appreciated.

The condition of the bike is very good.   Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd say $125-150. More if it had the original fenders.


----------

